# Sergeant Ryan Russell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Ryan Russell



*Toronto Metropolitan Police Service
Ontario*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 12, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 12, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Sergeant Ryan Russell was struck and killed by a stolen snowplow while attempting to arrest its driver at the intersection of Avenue Road and Davenport Road.

The plow had been stolen earlier in the morning and was located using the plow's onboard GPS. Sergeant Russell was struck as he he attempted to stop the plow.

Other officers shot and wounded the suspect a short time later after locating the vehicle again.

Sergeant Russell had served with the Toronto Metropolitan Police Service for 11 years. His is survived by his wife and young son.

Agency Contact Information
Toronto Metropolitan Police Service
40 College Street
Toronto, ON M5G 2J3

Phone: (416) 808-2222

_*Please contact the Toronto Metropolitan Police Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

thats a shame, Sgt was in his mid 30's and had a young daughter.
RIP
Easy to forget what a major city Toronto is, my cousin works there and the Toronto Police Service has about 5,500 cops (twice as big as Boston).


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace...

Here is some more information on what happened...

CP24- Officer dies after being struck by plow, suspect shot - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------

